# hole



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

123456


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

123456


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Wit mud?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

God. Take me now.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

bored sh*tless are we?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

yes we is.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

me too


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Is drywall dead in the northeast?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

commercial is drying up too. Housing is dead.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Not that i want to ask a going rate question but I read a thread the other day where there guys charging about 35 cents a square foot for drywall hung and finished. Last time I did this I paid 2.25 a square foot for about a 3000 sq ft job.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Commercial.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

is.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

going


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

fine!


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

jinx


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

me.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

This is


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

a shameless attempt


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

to raise my


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

post count.:laughing:


----------

